# Assistant Professor Salary



## saysalaam (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi,

I will soon be appearing for an interview with a private university for the position of Assistant Professor. I have a PhD (earned in a well-known Asian university) with around 5 years of work experience. I have the following questions:

1. How much salary should I expect in terms of salary?

2. What benefits should I expect?

3. How much is the rental of a decent 1 or 2 bedroom apartment in Dubai?


Appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

Not a professor but will try to help on number 2 and 3 )
2. Medical insurance for yourself and for your family, education costs covered for your children, transportation, food, accomodation possibly

3. Depends on the location. Expect 1 bedroom starting from AED 50K and high above

Good luck!


----------



## saysalaam (Apr 30, 2014)

aboo ibraheem said:


> Not a professor but will try to help on number 2 and 3 )
> 2. Medical insurance for yourself and for your family, education costs covered for your children, transportation, food, accomodation possibly
> 
> 3. Depends on the location. Expect 1 bedroom starting from AED 50K and high above
> ...


Thanks for the reply Mr Ibraheem. The workplace is around Diera, so I would be looking for an apartment around Diera. I don't have children, do you think I can negotiate and ask the employer to pay me higher due to this? Lastly is it considered appropriate to negotiate your salary in UAE and generally by what percentage? Thanks again.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

saysalaam said:


> Thanks for the reply Mr Ibraheem. The workplace is around Diera, so I would be looking for an apartment around Diera. I don't have children, do you think I can negotiate and ask the employer to pay me higher due to this? Lastly is it considered appropriate to negotiate your salary in UAE and generally by what percentage? Thanks again.


Hi 
You are coming to a country where people barter over traffic fines (providing they have a large number to pay!).
It is the land of haggle - so you must negotiate your salary and package!
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## saysalaam (Apr 30, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> You are coming to a country where people barter over traffic fines (providing they have a large number to pay!).
> It is the land of haggle - so you must negotiate your salary and package!
> Best of luck.
> Steve


Thanks Steve. Your reply is interesting, informative, and appreciated.


----------



## pekar4 (Oct 16, 2012)

So how did the interview go?


----------

